# Welded loop damage repair



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I was fishing on the bottom in the Cuyahoga this past Saturday and got terminally snagged. When I pulled back to break off my streamer (tied to 12lb leader) it looks like the loop on my leader cut into the coating on my fly line's loop. Picture below, click to enlarge.

Is this reparable? If so, could anyone suggest how I'd accomplish the repair?

I'm still relatively new to fly fishing, this is the first time I've had to deal with this. Thanks for your help!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I had a leader cut into a fly line. Used Loctite Super Glue and it is good as new. It wasn't cut all the way through but just enough to open up a portion of the line.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I caught my loop on a tree and ripped off the coating, but I used Sally Hanson Hard as Nails to repair it. Seems like it will be okay.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Cut it off and use a nail knot to connect leader to fly line. a little super glue at the tip seals the line.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Nail knot a piece of amnesia butt section to the fly line, I reinforced mine wrapping it and used a little bit of super glue. Then tie a perfection loop on the end of the amnesia. There are several youtube videos on how to do it. I've been using the same setup for several steelhead seasons and haven't had to re-tie yet.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a piece of amnesia on my steelhead line, that must be 10 years old setup like EJsell says. I guess it is time to replace it but to date it is my only perfect nail knot. You know how they can be.
Rickerd


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info, gentlemen.

As for the Amnesia loop addition, what pound test do you recommend, 30lb?


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I use 30# on mine. This tool makes nail knots fast, and effortless. Tie one in seconds!http://www.cabelas.com/product/Tie-...A972ZlQ6fNeZkSALrjQaAjGSEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I use 30# also and the same nail knot tool. As Rickerd said a perfect nail knot is hard to come by.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

chuckNduck said:


> I use 30# on mine. This tool makes nail knots fast, and effortless. Tie one in seconds!http://www.cabelas.com/product/Tie-...A972ZlQ6fNeZkSALrjQaAjGSEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yep, I've got one of those.

Thanks again guys!


----------

